# St. Maarten and kids...



## thickey (Nov 4, 2009)

I see some availability at Oyster Bay resort in St. Maarten.  My wife and I have always wanted to go to the Carribean, and were wondering about trying it out.  Is there enough things for the kids (10 and 13)?  Is grocery shopping in the area?  How expensive is food and gas?  We are thinking of renting a car.  Is this advisable/necessary?  Are the people friendly and safe?


----------



## stmartinfan (Nov 5, 2009)

We've vacationed often in St. Maarten (Divi resort) since our kids were preschoolers (they're now 18+) and we're still going back.  Of course, we - and they - love beach vacations.  

There are dozens of great beaches to explore, plus lots of other activities we've enjoyed over the years:  catamaran trips to Anguilla or Prickley Pear island, the Rhino Rider excursion (like a cross between a Jet Ski and an inner tube) for the ride and snorkeling, snorkeling from the beach at Divi, the Butterfly farm, horseback riding on the beach, shopping in Philipsburg and at the Marigot market, parasailing and the inwater trampoline on Orient Beach...in 10 trips we've checked out lots of the different options.

Gas is fairly expensive, but it's a small island so you don't burn through much.  Food is a bit pricey, but not as bad as Grand Cayman, for example, especially if you buy at the grocery stores on the Dutch side, and the larger markets have familiar U.S. products readily available.

In general, the staff we encounter at our resort are friendly and welcoming as are the restaurants and beach bars.  There are a few areas on the island to avoid, but generally we feel safe there and visit beaches and restaurants in lots of different areas. Of course, as in any tourist area, you want to avoid things like leaving any valuables in your car or trunk at any time, leaving valuables unattended on the beach, etc.


----------



## thickey (Nov 5, 2009)

*Thanks for the reply!*

Saint Maarten is sounding pretty good right now.  We would probably only venture out during the daytime.
The airfares are over $500 per person at this time, when do you think they may come down?  We live in Indiana.
Are you familiar with Oyster Bay resort at all?


----------



## TomR (Nov 6, 2009)

If I could get flights out of Philadelphia for $500, I would jump at it.  Right now, I am seeing prices of about $700 for weekend flights out.  A lot of people love Oyster Bay resort, but I know little about it. I have been going to the island almost annually since 1993 and have only been there twice.  The resort looked good to me as did the beach.  

I stay on the other side of the island at the Royal Islander in Maho.  Some folks don't like that area because they say it is too busy and too close to the airport.  It is busy and it is very close to the airport but a lot of people, including myself, like that.  Your kids, and probably you too, would enjoy watching the planes glide over the beach and land.  Great photo opportunities.  There are also a lot of shops and restaurants within walking distance of the resort, not sure that is the case with Oyster Bay.  Regardless of what resort you select, however, you really should rent a car to see what St. Maarten has to offer.

You asked if there is enough thing for the kids to do on the island.  There certainly is during the day time, if they enjoy the beach and related water activities.  I don't think there is much after dark, however, especially in the Oyster Bay area, but they would probably be worn out from day time activities anyway.   As far as costs go, dollars go much further on the Dutch side of the island.  The French side uses the Euro and the mark-up is high.  Not sure what it is now as it does fluctuate but probably over 40%.  You can eat at the lolos in Grand Case and get a decent BBQed meal for relatively low cost.  Your kids would probably enjoy that too.  I would probably go to the Dutch side though for any super market purchases.
Tom


----------



## wegottago (Nov 7, 2009)

*Is Oyster Bay on the French or Dutch side*

I'm a little confused..which side is Oyster Bay on, the French or Dutch?  Thanks.


----------



## luvmypt (Nov 7, 2009)

wegottago said:


> I'm a little confused..which side is Oyster Bay on, the French or Dutch?  Thanks.



Oyster Bay is just across the border on the Dutch side.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 7, 2009)

*We Love Oyster Bay*

We have been to Oyster Bay several times and love it. So do our college age kids. I'm sure your younger kids will as well.

We do just as you described, rent a car and leave the resort mostly during the day and early evening. We eat dinner at various places on the Island, then head back. We have never had any issues.

Oyster Bay is an older resort, but we have found it to be comfortable. We have occasionally had a maintenance issue, but they have always been addressed rather quickly.

The kids will love the pool, and Dawn Beach right by the property will be great for them. As another poster said, there are lots of activities and other beaches that are well worth visiting.

There are several good restaurants near Oyster Bay. Our favorite casual family friendly places nearby are Le Frigate and Mama Pizza, both within a mile as you drive toward the French side. Just outside the Oyster Bay gate is a wonderful high end seafood restaurant, called Big Fish. Lore has it that it is one of Oprah's favorites. It is really good.

There is a supermarket that you will pass on your drive from the airport to Oyster Bay. It is called Grande Marche (I believe). It is large and you will feel at home. It's very much like shopping at a US grocery store. Similar products, but often different brands. 

I'm sure you would enjoy the visit.


----------



## Larry (Nov 7, 2009)

*Dutch side right on border*



wegottago said:


> I'm a little confused..which side is Oyster Bay on, the French or Dutch?  Thanks.



It's on the dutch side but right on the border so you can get to French side or other parts of island conveniently. Last time we stopped by oyster bay found it isolated but there is now a hotel next door ( I think it's Westin but not sure) and it has a great beach right next to resort. 

We ate lunch at the beachside restaurant at oyster bay and it was really nice but that was several years ago. I have co-workers that used to to go almost every year and they loved it.


----------



## stmartinfan (Nov 7, 2009)

One of the drawbacks of SXM is the cost of airfare. The $500 airfare is actuall pretty good for the island, especially from the central U.S.  During the lower times (like hurricane season) you may find less expensive fare, but otherwise they stay high.  Jet Blue flies from the NY area and I think may have cheaper fares from that area.  We paid about 650 a person for spring break on Sun Country, a charter services from Minneapolis.  



thickey said:


> The airfares are over $500 per person at this time, when do you think they may come down?  We live in Indiana.
> QUOTE]


----------



## RIMike (Nov 8, 2009)

*OBBR*

The Royal Islander and OBBR are both good resorts, but just different experiences.  If you want to be in the middle of everything, then the Royal Islander LaPage is the better choice. If you want a quiter get away, then OBBR is the better choice.  

In either case, the Island is not very big.  So with a car all the activities are available on either side of the island.  

For me, I like the quiter side and OBBR very much.


----------



## deemac (Nov 8, 2009)

thickey said:


> I see some availability at Oyster Bay resort in St. Maarten.  My wife and I have always wanted to go to the Carribean, and were wondering about trying it out.  Is there enough things for the kids (10 and 13)?  Is grocery shopping in the area?  How expensive is food and gas?  We are thinking of renting a car.  Is this advisable/necessary?  Are the people friendly and safe?



OBBR is a nice resort.   I think one of the posters mentioned "older/dated" units at the resort.   I have never seen that part of the resort.   I did, however, notice the two-bedroom unit is smaller than I am used to (Pelican/Pelican Marina Residences).   

Also, be sure to inquire about extra fees:  $50 timeshare (all ts on Dutch side); $1/day "voluntary" contribution to the children's fund; OBBR has a daily fee for utilities (at least they used to have this -- check, as this can be pricey when you are with kids). 

Island Activities: Butterfly Farm (docents are fantastic); Zoo; Bumper Cars (?) in Simpson Bay, near the Wharf restaurant; movie theaters (in Simpson Bay & P'Burg); horseback riding.   There was a miniature golf range (I do not know if it is still open); The House /The Old House (?) A gentleman here gives the history of SXM; Zip Lines at Pic Paradis; all sort of water activities are available for a fee.


----------



## AKE (Nov 13, 2009)

If you rent a car make sure that your spare tire is not stolen - when we were in SXM last fall this seemed to be a common occurence (i.e . auto B&E) and it was the first thing  the car rental company checked when we returned the car.  If you do go to a beach make sure it is one where there are people / security around (e.g. Baie Rouge which is a beautiful beach).  At Baie Rouge the security is a couple of guys in the parking lot who well rent you beach chairs and umbrellas (around $10 for 2 sets) but at the same time they also keep an eye on the cars.  We have done this for years and never had a problem.


----------

